# Catalogue Day



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Spent most of the day getting my AF stuff catalogued. I like to
have a complete list of what I have. I have all my HO catalogued.Its a massive list. Many pages. My AF stuff only took 2 pages.
I have only collected AF for a year and a half. I am not done
but I need to find some boxes with AF stuff. I am using those
baseball card boxes for AF. I did 11 boxes today. I made labels
for what is inside each box and then on my lists I note what box
each item is in. The boxes are numbered. Makes it quick to find stuff. The 11 boxes cost 3.00 each but worth it to me for good protection of items. I have catalogued 13 locomotives and 44 pieces of rolling stock. I thinkI have another 12 or so cars I need to find. Most boxes have 1 locomotive and some 2. An Atlantic or Pacific fit with tender. My K5, Hudson, and Northern had to be disconnected from tender. They have longer tenders.









I double stack flat cars and gondolas with cardboard between them.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

How do you fit your Northern in one of those boxes?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The tender has to be disconnected. Loco in one row and tender in another. Tender
and another car fits in a row. Probably a caboose. They are shorter than most cars.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

All though I love all my locomotives, the pic shows 2 of my favorites. The 282 I had as a kid and the 1948 4 part 302 I got from flyernut. Both run good. The 302 needs some super glue. One of the rims has come loose.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good Mopac! I use baseball card boxes as well. I did remove two of the dividers so that I could get some Pacific's with their tenders in diagonally. A little foam helps protect the loco. I have 10 engines but only have 7 running. Some duplicates so I am considering selling some. Medical bills are mounting and slowing down my AF addiction.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Good solution for storage. I just wrap them and place them in plastic tubs, engines on the bottom row and cardboard between the layers. I should do an inventory but a lot of my trains are on display shelves so it's not hard to forget what I have.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have seen pics of your shelfs. They look great. Removes any doubt that is a train room.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I could get more cars in my boxes by laying boxcars on their sides and cardboard or bubble wrap between layers. I could get 2 layers of boxcars or caboose, Boxes are not as deep as they look in pic. I have 13 locos and 11 boxes so only 2 boxes have 2 locos.
Don't ask how that happened. LOL. I have a bunch of 1 1/2 by 1 1/2 sticks of lumber.
I am going to make some pallets out of them to sit boxes on in the basement. These boxes stack great. 5 or 6 high would be fine and not take up that much room.

Broke, of my 13 locos probably 7 or 8 run. I am SLOW. As long as I have some running I am happy.
flyernut would have all 13 locos running great in just a couple days. I am not that ambitious.
My K5 and my Hudson do not run. I do not see any problems with the Hudson, I just need to go through
it. K5 a bit of a basket case. Was only 35.00. Main thing it needs a new square stud on one of the wheels.
Oh and a couple handrails. Paint is good on K5 and Hudson.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, here is a pic of my Northern in its box.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good! I am drooling!:thumbsup:
I bought on small box and 4 large ones. I can't remember the sizes but the large one has 6 slots in it if my memory is correct. I will check in the morning when it is not 98 degrees f with higher than usual humidity. This is a desert and it is normally dry not humid.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

I should go through and catalog all that have, but I'm too scared to do it. I know I have over 100 cars. Got a little (perhaps a lot) out of control buying things in the last year.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Perhaps??? LOL.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

*AF engines*

Reading what you guys have for engines I thought I would add my 3 cents. I have 23 engines. Some run some don't yet. All are from 1946-1960. I have the ones that run either on my layout or displayed. The rest are waiting for repair to run and restoration. I got nothin' but time so no hurry. I store them in clear plastic storage bins that came with frames that I got from K Mart many years ago with card board dividers between each. These are stackable but I don't go more than 2 high due to the weight. These bins are still available but do not have the square sides as mine do. These came with frames so I can pull them out like drawers. Very handy and will hold all steamers I have with tenders connected.


----------

